# Help with choosing a pedigree name please??



## Jnr2chloe (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi. We are getting a samoyed male puppy in just under 2 weeks. He will be 8 weeks old. We are going to call him beau (pronounced bo) . The breeder has decided to let us decide on what we would like the pedigree name to be. I have emailed her a few names but she isn't very keen on them and would prefer something original (think out the box was her words). I am absolutely stumped , I am not very imaginative with anything like this. I have researched for hours and hours. Been on virtually every webpage on google to do with pedigree names, kennel names anything else you can think of. Any help and ideas would be extremely helpful and much appreciated thankyou.


----------



## Fubrite (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine is named after a Simon & Garfunkel song - how about a song you like that describes the breed or how you hope your pup will turn out, or your relationship with the pup?

Or a favourite book, or fictional place?


----------



## Jnr2chloe (Jul 1, 2014)

We was thinking something linked to planets or space etc. (something different & unusual) my fiancé said about moon dune but I just don't think it quite goes with the samoyed breed. Maybe I am being too picky lol. It's just such a hard decision. We are taking so much time and putting a lot of effort into the kc name as we are wanting to show him when he is older as he was fathered by the reserve best samoyed dog 'dan the man' in crufts this year.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What's the breeder's kennel name (affix)?
Sometimes you can get inspiration from that.


----------



## Jnr2chloe (Jul 1, 2014)

The kennel name is samhaven.


----------



## SugarGirl (Mar 31, 2013)

If you are looking at 'space' type names then there is a list of planet/moon names with source/meaning here :Planetary Names: Planet and Satellite Names and Discoverers

My first thought was Ganymede as the meaning is similar to Beau but there are a lot of different ones there

I will admit though I am a little fuzzy on the naming rules


----------



## Jnr2chloe (Jul 1, 2014)

Thankyou sugargirl. I will have a look at the link. I have been on a thesaurus on the internet to see different words linked to planets, space, solar system etc. but nothing stands out at the minute. Fingers crossed there will be something on the link you have given me.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe she should choose if she's not going to let you decide .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Samhaven Beau Jangles

Samhaven Shooting Star

Samhaven Reach For The Stars

Samhaven Fly Me To The Moon

Sorry; got to rush out but will try again later!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lol I've got to admit I'd be a bit peeved that my choices were being thrown back. 
Willow's breeder let me choose hers. 
She is Albenthos Aurelia Salix (Golden Willow) She is a Golden Retriever called Willow  

Sue must have really liked it because the rest of the litter then had Latin based names.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

When we picked Georges pedigree name... I let the kids decide and they settled on it being their surname. So he could really be part of the family


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Samhaven Blanco Beau

TBH why is the breeder throwing back suggestions? That's not letting you pick a name lol


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Samhaven Starlight Express or Samhaven Jupiter?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Samhaven Starmist
.............. Starfire
.............. White Star
.............. Polla star


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Samhaven Mr Beau Jangles, was the one that sprang out at me too


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Samhaven *Mr Beau Jangles*, was the one that sprang out at me too


I like that, we knew a Briard with that as his pedigree name


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie's breeder gave us a choice of several names - perhaps that would be better if you can't think of anything you like.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Samhaven Snowbeauda


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Jnr2chloe said:


> Thankyou sugargirl. I will have a look at the link. I have been on a thesaurus on the internet to see different words linked to planets, space, solar system etc. but nothing stands out at the minute. Fingers crossed there will be something on the link you have given me.


Try also looking on Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase and Fable -

there are a few online versions, one is here https://archive.org/details/brewersdictionar000544mbp

The reason some may be rejected by the breeder is if they contain words such as "to" "for" "at" "with" "from" or "by", etc. You are only allowed to use words once with the KC, and breeders keep the words above to use for when they buy in a dog and add their own affix to its name - eg. Woozleaffix Pink Princess *to* Samhaven" or "Justanexample Juno *for* Samhaven".


----------



## Jnr2chloe (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanku everyone. The names dogless has come up with are great. I love samhaven beau jangles. Maybe if I put mr in front of beau jangles it would be like the song. :smile5: thanku so much I think we may have now came to decision. Hopefully the breeder will like it (fingers crossed). I did send her a couple of names such as samhaven moon dune & samhaven skies no limit she said we were heading in the right direction with those but still wasn't sure. So fingers crossed x


----------



## Jnr2chloe (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry everyone on page 2 lol. Didn't read your posts until after I had wrote the last message. Wow everyone is coming up with great names. Thankyou to you all. I am just going to email the breeder now with samhaven mr beau jangles


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

Perhaps you could give a couple of slightly different versions of the name you've chosen, such as 'Mister Beau Jangles' or join words as in 'Beaujangles'. I know a few breeders who've done this when registering a name with the KC that they particularly wanted. I've done it myself when registering my horses, they ask for three name choices so I just alter the spelling etc. in order to get a form of the name I've chosen.
I don't think the breeder is being unreasonable, I know if my prefix was being used I'd be pretty picky too especially if the dog was going to be shown or used for breeding.
Hope you can think of a nice name you can all agree on :smile5:


----------



## Jnr2chloe (Jul 1, 2014)

All the names we gave to the breeder she found were to commonly used with the samoyed breed in showing. As we were choosing names that included words such as blizzard, ice, snowy, tempest etc. so when she said choose something different and to think out side the box I understand what she means. She wants him to be different and to stand out a little from the others. As she stated its like calling a rough collie lassie or laddie etc. I have emailed her now so hopefully won't be too long before she replies. I completely agree Idalia if it were my kennel name I also would want to be a little picky & wouldn't want nothing too silly. I was just running out of ideas & the people on here have been very helpful.


----------

